# navigation- on screen color meanings?



## rkgto

I guess I should read the manual but can anyone explain the meaning of the different colors and thickness of the lines that appear on the map when the "traffic" light icon is enabled? I assume this was Tesla's attempt of showing traffic but then I came to realize it was more likely indicating where the traffic lights are but then I questioned why the orange, red and sometimes yellow lines appear around the traffic signals and at different thicknesses? Thanks


----------



## garsh

Those lines represent traffic that has slowed down compared to "normal".
Red means a major slowdown.
Orange/Yellow means a slight slowdown.

As you noticed, you'll often see these colors at intersections. It really shouldn't. Tesla needs to improve their algorithm to ignore these sorts of "expected" slowdowns.


----------



## rkgto

garsh said:


> Those lines represent traffic that has slowed down compared to "normal".
> Red means a major slowdown.
> Orange/Yellow means a slight slowdown.
> 
> As you noticed, you'll often see these colors at intersections. It really shouldn't. Tesla needs to improve their algorithm to ignore these sorts of "expected" slowdowns.


So this is Premium Connectivity's attempt of showing live traffic updates? If so, they got a long way to go compared to Google Maps or Waze...that is for sure...now I question myself for renewing my subscription...but the music streaming is pretty good


----------



## JasonF

If you think intersections are inaccurate, try looking at any residential neighborhood after 6 pm. The real-time traffic uses cell phones to track people in their cars. So when a lot of people are out walking around their residential neighborhoods, much more slowly than a car would be moving, it reads on traffic data as a major traffic jam. All of the streets turn red.


----------



## lance.bailey

oh @JasonF that is so funny it is tragic. or so tragic it is funny.

that aside, I have noticed that the prevalence of Teslae around lower mainland BC is frightening. I know that about 10% of sales are (or were) in this area but this is ridiculous.

I just drove 10min to the grocer and back. I saw 5 other Teslae going and 2 upon return. that is 8 Teslae in a 20minute drive on mostly country farmland.

With that many Teslae out there, why does Tesla not use location of their fleet for traffic indication? That is what Waze does for it's user base and it's pretty clever. It would certainly get rid of the slow traffic from dog walking. Except for greyhounds. Those dogs are instantly stupid fast and will drag you bouncing behind them. Don't ask..


----------



## Long Ranger

Google Maps shows red/orange lines at nearly every traffic light around me. Not clear to me what the complaint is with Tesla’s traffic visualizations. They’ve been pretty accurate for me over the past couple of years.


----------



## iChris93

lance.bailey said:


> With that many Teslae out there, why does Tesla not use location of their fleet for traffic indication?


Because it is not like that everywhere.


----------



## lance.bailey

Give 'em time Chris


----------

